# North/North West London suburbs, schools & salary for a young family.



## perth4 (Jun 30, 2008)

We are considering moving to London if everything goes to plan. A few questions though:

Which suburbs would be best to live in the North or North West London area for a family with 2 young children (3 & 5 yr old boys)? Safe, playgrounds, good transport links, etc..

We would like to send them to a decent Catholic Primary School (co-ed) in the same area. Any recommendations?

What salary range would be needed to achieve the above and still live comfortably? Would be 1 income only.

Any suggestions, recommendations and help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in adance


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

perth4 said:


> We are considering moving to London if everything goes to plan. A few questions though:
> 
> Which suburbs would be best to live in the North or North West London area for a family with 2 young children (3 & 5 yr old boys)? Safe, playgrounds, good transport links, etc..
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

You need to be a bit more specific. The best parts of North and North West London are very expensive and if you are talking about private schools, this can set you back a lot. 

You really need to give us an idea of what income you will have, so that we can answer your questions fully.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## perth4 (Jun 30, 2008)

Income will be in the range of 80,000 pounds including allowances plus bonus (undetermined).


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

perth4 said:


> Income will be in the range of 80,000 pounds including allowances plus bonus (undetermined).


Thanks for the information. I will keep all the prices in UK pounds, so as not to confuse (it also makes it look cheaper than dollars!!!!). £80,000 is a very good salary, but if you are paying UK taxes, all money earned over £40,000 is taxed heavily, so bear this in mind.

The following link will give you details of all properties for rent in the UK. I just typed in North West London, but you can be more specific if you look at the map for the area. UK Estate agents with homes, houses & property for sale on rightmove.co.uk.

As your children are young, private school fees shouldn't be too much of a problem. This link provides details of many private schools in London. UK Private Schools in the London

Please feel free to ask more questions.

Regards

Michelle


----------

